# WebOS Doctor 3.0.5 available!



## chadcraw (Jan 6, 2012)

WebOS Doctor 3.0.5 is available for download from the Palm profile site!


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

chadcraw said:


> WebOS Doctor 3.0.5 is available for download from the Palm profile site!


I'm probably not the only one thinking this, link?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

promiseofcake said:


> I'm probably not the only one thinking this, link?


you need to login in order to get it.









http://ws.hpwebos.com/webosdoctor/hpserialnumberinitial.htm


----------

